# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ستايلات الشعر الطويل

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*




**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو  :Eh S: 
 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله باريسيا دايما موضوعاتها مهمة وحلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة متميزة بكل معنى الكلمة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## باريسيا

> حلو


* يحلي ايامك*  :Eh S:

----------


## باريسيا

> والله باريسيا دايما موضوعاتها مهمة وحلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة متميزة بكل معنى الكلمة


*هاد شهاده اعتز فيها* 
* شكرا كتير الك على طلتك وعلى روعة ردك*  :Eh S:

----------


## باريسيا

> 


* العفو منوره*  :Eh S:

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

be3a2dooooooooo yayy

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

